

Show HN: My weekend project, conversation starters via SMS - aaronlerch
http://breaktheicefor.me/

======
aaronlerch
I wrote a post about building the app:
[http://www.aaronlerch.com/blog/2012/08/09/building-
breakthei...](http://www.aaronlerch.com/blog/2012/08/09/building-
breaktheicefor-me/)

------
carlsednaoui
would be great to see some sample icebreakers

~~~
aaronlerch
You mean on the site? I do need to update the homepage a bit more. You can
send in as many texts as you want to see random responses. :)

